# IRC-Server mit eigener MySQL-Authentication



## DarkRaver (19. April 2012)

Hallöchen!
Ich suche ein kleines Tutorial mit dem ich es schaffen kann auf einem Dedizierten Server einen IRC-Server aufzusetzen, der die User, also Username und Passwort, direkt beim Login mit einer MySQL-Datenbank abgleicht. Bei z.B. mIRC hat man ja die Möglichkeiten die Daten direkt einzutippen. Wichtig hierbei ist, dass der Abgleich wirklich mit MySQL passiert, und hier sogar mit einer eigenen Query. Für die Verschlüsselung nutzen wir einen Double Salted Hash SHA1. Dementsprechend müsste mit solch einer Query(%s ist das Passwort, %u ist der Username) die Daten abgeglichen werden:

```
SELECT userID FROM wcf1_user WHERE password = sha1(CONCAT(salt, sha1(CONCAT(salt, sha1('%s'))))) AND userName = '%u';
```

Gibt es dazu Tutorials?
Andernfalls wäre ein Lösungsvorschlag auch sehr hilfreich, da ich mich bisher fast überhaupt nicht mit IRC auskenne.

Vielen dank!


----------

